# Nationwide



## Roberto watson (May 10, 2017)

Anyone know of nationwide's policies on rideshare? Assuming you'll need commercial since nothing is mentioned regarding TNC on their website


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Roberto watson said:


> Anyone know of nationwide's policies on rideshare?


Yes.... Nationwide.
Suggest the logical thing would be for you to contact Nationwide directly to get their stance regarding their policies.


----------

